# Two Surgeons Modifier



## sjmccarl52 (Oct 8, 2009)

Our surgeon and a GYN surgeon performed surgery on the same patient at the same session.  This was two completely different types of surgery.  The GYN did a laparoscopic myomectomy of the uterus.  Our general surgeon then did an umbilical hernia repair.  Obviously, Mod 62 does not apply since it is not the same procedure code.  However, since the GYN left the umbilicus incision open, which our surgeon promptly closed, and made a supraumbilical incision, I thought I would not need to do a modifier at all.....or, do I use a modifier 80?  Any thoughts out there?


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Oct 8, 2009)

I don't think a modifier is necessary.


----------



## jaimewicklund (Oct 8, 2009)

I also don't think a modifier is necessary


----------



## FTessaBartels (Oct 9, 2009)

*Not sure I understand*

I'm not sure I understand correctly ... your surgeon assisted the OB GYN by closing the OB GYNs incision?  Then your surgeon performed a separate procedure to repair the umbilical hernia.   Did I get that right?

If I just described that correclty, then you would code the umbilical hernia for your surgeon (no modifier), and you would code the laparoscopic myemectomy of uterus (using exact same code that OB GYN used) with an 80 (or 82 if in a teaching hospital) AND a -59 modifier.   However, the OB GYN must list your surgeon as an assist on the OB GYNs operative report.

If I understood this wrong .. then you are probably just coding the hernia repair for your surgeon - no modifier needed.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## sjmccarl52 (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone.  I'm billing only for the general surgeon so I guess the answer is no modifer.


----------

